# Why do young girls giggle at me?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

By young I mean middle and high school age...this happens a LOT. Forgive my lack of understanding of the female mind. If someone could shed some light on this, I'd appreciate it. 

Example: studying with a friend at panera, go to bathroom, 2 girls at a table burst out giggling as I walk by. I didn't even look at them - I did glance at one's hoodie because it said Yale but that's it.
Look in the bathroom mirror - I don't seem to have a penis drawn on my forehead or anything. As I walk back they start giggling again. Later they passed my table on the way out and waved at me, giggling uncontrollably. My *female* friend was very confused. 

Example 2: just now, studying at barnes and nobles by myself...look up from my book for half a second to see 2 girls walking by, notice they're looking at me but return to studying. Giggling begins. 

Example 3: Running through a quiet neighborhood. 2 girls who are like TEN YEARS OLD are walking the other way. I pay no attention. They start giggling as soon as I pass. 

In all of the above except #3 I'm wearing nice but casual clothes. Nothing about my appearance was particularly amusing. I'm about a 7/10 and young looking so younger girls seem to look at me a lot. I'm also fairly socially awkward and anxious - why else would I be on this forum. 

So what's this about? I would understand these reactions if I came up to them and hit on them in a really awkward way while having a penis drawn on my forehead, but I don't even look at them. I'd feel awkward as hell maintaining eye contact with a 15 year old, and I am certainly not interested in girls that age.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Can we see a picture of you? Unless there is some big conspiracy among girls to giggle at you, they probably think you're attractive and are trying to get your attention.

Also, you said that you glanced at one of the girls hoodies, so maybe they noticed you looking and that was why they giggled? That would at least explain the first example.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Could be a number of reasons. But you gave yourself a 7/10, so presuming you are an attractive lad that's reason enough for girls to giggle. It's probably a good sign.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Could be a number of reasons. But you gave yourself a 7/10, so presuming you are an attractive lad that's reason enough for girls to giggle. It's probably a good sign.


Which makes me wonder, are the girls giggling because they're being friendly or are they making fun of you?


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Which makes me wonder, are the girls giggling because they're being friendly or are they making fun of you?


If I knew this, would I be asking this question?

I naturally assume they're making fun of me because I ALWAYS assume people are making fun of me even when it isn't the case. I'm only asking here because clearly every laughter I hear is not at my expense, so I want to know what other explanation there could be.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

They think you're cute.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Why don't you ask them OP?

Say "Scuse me, but may I ask why you're giggling? I'm just curious is all..." then find out and go about your life. I would totally do that if I could...


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep girls giggling is sometimes a sign that girls fancy you.

I used to spend a lot of time around a girl that used to like me and I never knew, she would giggle at the most ridiculous stuff that came out of my mouth.

But then again, you hadn't talked to said girls, so perhaps they found something funny or PERHAPS THEY WERENT laughing at you at all....sometimes it can seem like something is directed at you but it's entirely coinscidential.

It has happened to me a lot. So my source is experience.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

I can understand if we're sitting in a classroom and I'm the best looking guy there, but if I'm passing their table in panera on the way to the bathroom? I can't help but feel like they're making fun of me. And yeah, it's no big deal, but if it's something that happens regularly, it might be a good idea to fix whatever it is I'm doing that girls find laughable. I mean, if Brad Pitt walked by their table on the way to the bathroom, they might whisper something about how hot he is, but bursting into laughter?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

These all seem to be very young girls - so my guess is they think you're cute and it's a mixture of excitement,nervousness and embarrassment - resulting in giggling. They're probably trying to goad each other into talking to you,that sort of thing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

they're probably just laughing b/c they think your hot  just smile back at them (nice avatar btw.good movie)


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Because girls are wired to be stupid like that. haha I'm just kidding. Actually no I am not kidding. Just ask them what they are giggling at if you're THAT curious.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Zima said:


> I mean, if Brad Pitt walked by their table on the way to the bathroom, they might whisper something about how hot he is, but bursting into laughter?


Yes. Girls at that age will act like that in groups, they will admire some cute guy from afar and joke around about it and try to get his attention.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Either you're a cutie or a weirdo. It's just one or the other. :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Young girls giggle at everything


----------

